# 2011 Ram 1500 SXT Questions



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm wanting to put a plow on this truck to do driveways part-time. What plow would you put on? And is this truck able to handle the work? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gideon;1299697 said:


> I'm wanting to put a plow on this truck to do driveways part-time. What plow would you put on? And is this truck able to handle the work? Any info is appreciated.


I would suggest not to. You will void your 5yr/100k warranty. Dodge does not offer the plow prep on the 1500 and they will void your warranty the instant you drive in for warranty work with a mount hanging down. But, if your warranty doesn't matter to you, by all means, plow away! Thumbs Up

If your warranty doesn't matter to you, then use a plow for a half ton truck such as a Western/Fisher HTS or a Boss Sport Duty.

The ONLY manufacturer that offers a plow prep for half tons is GM. And that is only available on the Reg Cab Long Box Chevy/GMC's. Any other configuration (x-cab/crew) will also void the Warranty.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't I remove the mount before I go into the dealership??


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gideon;1310524 said:


> Can't I remove the mount before I go into the dealership??


You can, but it is not that easy. Are you also going to remove the wiring from the truck also every time? Because you would have to. Then there is the issue with the visual cues such as the outline on the frame rails from the mount. I'm telling you, not a good idea to do. But if you can afford to lose your warranty then go for it. They cant tell you not to but they can deny your warranty claims. So if your not worried about possibly having the tranny drop out and paying 5k for a new one out of pocket, go for it. Otherwise, buy a 3/4 ton with plow prep. Or find a used half ton if you really want a half ton. but just know a half ton is not meant to handle that kidn of abuse. Good luck
Oh, you can use a sport plow like the Snow bear, but that is for personal use only. Not good for doing more then your drive with. But if you want to make money with it, then dont buy a Brand new 1/2 ton dodge/ford. Buy a reg cab chevy/gmc. or a 3/4 ton. Also remeber the salesman will tell you anything to sell you the truck. that is their duty. to move metal. ask the service reps. they might lie also. and it takes about 5-6 hours to install a plow. you would have to do that eveytime you brought it in and returned home with it.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Dodge 1500, purchased brand new last fall. I put a Meyer Drive Pro on it. I do commercial and residential lots. As a matter of fact, I also put the same plow on a dodge ram 1999 1500 series. I have since had my truck in the shop with no questions asked and work gets done. My truck is the 2010 ram 1500. I have the 20 inch tires on it, I still had to put a 2" front end leveling kit ($220.00) on it to get clearance. My truck has no problems even pushing the wet heavy snow. Knowing what I do know, I would of rather put sno dogg 7.5 ft HD plow on, which I am trading these plows on for 2 of those plows next season. The wiring of the head lights were a [email protected]*h. Manufacture does a good job hiding all those details. But if you have 17 inch tires, then good luck, as you would have to get a suspension lift. Hope this helped a little bit. And fyi the salt spreader I am running is a salt dogg tgs07, they say its only for heavy duty trucks with class 4 hitch, my truck is not heavy duty and I have a class 3 hitch, work fantastic, no structure problems at all and we get to run bulk or bulk/sand mix. Happy Plowing!!! hopefully


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

And another FYI, you would have to drill the holes into your frame as dodge with new ones anyway, does not have pre drilled holes. So if thats an issue for your dealership, they would see the new holes in the frame.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

All Ram 1500's have the same suspension height regardless of wheels or 4x4 or 2x4 except for the TRX/Outdoorsmen which is about an inch higher.

Secondly - a 2" leveling kit can be had for much cheaper, check topguncustomz or ebay.

Third - the truck and drivetrain will handle plowing perfectly fine. The HEMI and 545RFE transmission is the same EXACT motor/tranny that are found on the 3/4 and 1 tons. I beat the crap out of my truck last season and it never blinked an eye at it.

As for the warranty, thats really up to your dealer. Get the towing package and you'll be all set with an upgraded tranny cooler and be ready to go. I agree the snowdogg or a boss light duty will be fine.

As for a 1500 not handling plowing duties, I see more 1500's in Maine with plows that are nearly 30 years old (and newer) than I see 3/4 or 1 tons.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

plowguy43;1311007 said:


> All Ram 1500's have the same suspension height regardless of wheels or 4x4 or 2x4 except for the TRX/Outdoorsmen which is about an inch higher.
> 
> Secondly - a 2" leveling kit can be had for much cheaper, check topguncustomz or ebay.
> 
> ...


 I don't believe I said they wouldn't handle plowing duties, just that they are not meant for it and the warranty would be void on a NEW Dodge 1/2 ton truck since they do not offer a plow prep pkg for a 1/2 ton therefore voiding the factory warranty. Also I was using the transmission letting go as an example. There is always the possibility of one letting go even when new. Millions are made and they are STILL made by humans!


----------



## Roadrashron (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wrong*

You are incorrect, a dealer can not void your warrenty unless you over load the axle rating. Don't let them tell you otherwise...

I called my local dealer before looking into a plow for my 2010 1500 Ram and was told that as long as I do not over load the front axle rating there is nothing they can do about voiding my warrenty. They recomend a tranny and oil cooler which my truck came with due to teh class 4 hitch and towing package.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that info Roadrashron... this helps

I went to the BOSS website and used their plow/truck matching application and it told me I should go with a sports-duty only... but I want the standard-duty. Will there be any issues with going with the standard-duty?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JD822;1311975 said:


> I don't believe I said they wouldn't handle plowing duties, just that they are not meant for it and the warranty would be void on a NEW Dodge 1/2 ton truck since they do not offer a plow prep pkg for a 1/2 ton therefore voiding the factory warranty. Also I was using the transmission letting go as an example. There is always the possibility of one letting go even when new. Millions are made and they are STILL made by humans!


Have you ever heard of Magnuson Moss? Google it and start reading... The dealership cannot void a warranty due to aftermarket products. They can however deny certain repairs if they can prove the failure was the direct result of the aftermarket product.

Nothing wrong with a 1/2 ton truck, but the operator has to know their limits.


----------

